# The Last Ride Home



## maggie40 (Apr 1, 2004)

The Last Ride Home: I remember the first day I picked her up from the Vets. 1st shots given, 1st exam, 1st bath, scared eyes as they carried her out to me. Seven and a half years later she took her final ride home from the Vets with me. A carved wooden box, ashes and a single paw print in clay. I guess I will have to make do with the paw prints left on my heart till I see her again at the Rainbow Bridge. Goodbye for now my beautiful Daisy.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm sorry you lost your girl. may she rest in peace.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I had exactly the same experience just 3 months ago. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Those are very nice words for Daisy....Rip Daisy as you joined the others at the bridge


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My sincere condolences. Run free Daisy!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry.....


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What beautiful words.... So sorry you had to say goodbye to your friend. She will live on in your heart...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP Daisy.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

:halogsd: I'm so sorry for the loss of your Daisy. 


Jelpy


----------



## MsMailbawx (Jan 5, 2012)

Your signature made me cry because I could really relate. If I could just see Elvis bark once more or have him greet me at the door one more time.....
I miss that goofy guy more then anything. I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure daisy was an amazing dog!


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Time flies and we only have them for a short time. I can relate to how you feel right now. 

RIP DAISY


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss. some day when the time is right you'll look into another pair of eyes and the journey will begin again...take care.

rest in peace daisy, bless your heart.


----------

